# Crystal Maze / Bowling - April 2018.



## jadewest94 (Apr 8, 2018)

Not a lot about this place, I believe the bowling part shut down in 2009 and then the crystal maze part shut down in 2010. Oakwood own this place and have no plans for it besides letting it rot away. Whoever is trying to look after this place is attempting to keep people out. Heard about this place from a different site, easy to find, such a pain in the arse to get into as there's a very tight gap to try and squeeze through..


----------



## Thechud (Apr 8, 2018)

I loved the crystal maze! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice Jade. The real crystal maze (the new one) is in studios a mile up the road from me, wishful thinking that that'll be explorable some day.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2018)

The bowling alley is pretty well messed up but I did like the crystal maze. I wish people would not destroy arcade machines.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2018)

Always like to see Leisure sites; they are some of the best
Good work


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2018)

Lovely muted colours, well shot, it looks an interesting site for a nose, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2018)

This looks in better nick than the one thats still open in braintree


----------



## Dapunk180 (Aug 4, 2018)

Awesome pics thanks I only live down the road in saundersfoot so will be giving this a look any one know about the abandoned house next to it ?


----------



## Jamboy0510 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dapunk180 said:


> Awesome pics thanks I only live down the road in saundersfoot so will be giving this a look any one know about the abandoned house next to it ?



Hey dapunk I see you live in Saundersfoot 
I also work down the village on the donuts and the house up by canaston and the two bungalow are well boarded up caravans you can walk straight in security is quite interesting up there soon as someone makes a new entrance it's bodged back within days.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2018)

Blimey that is bleak! Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice pis there considering it looks pitch black in there, well done for cracking the crystal maze (sorry had to say it)


----------

